# Hay Cuber



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

OK.....Even us older more seasoned types need advice and input on farm stuff sometimes......I am looking at the possibility of adding a hay cuber to my inventory of toys. Right now, we use store bought alfalfa cubes as treats training aids and sometimes take them with us to day shows and day trail rides vs bales of hay. I know that with cubes you first of all have to get the horse used to them slowly, which I have done, and that you feed the dame weight of cubes that you feed in regular loose hay or flakes from bales.

I have been researching and found that a few of the large trail type ranches in Colorado and some other western states have gone to only cubes since they take less labor to make, put up and feed. I also know that their are basically two types of hay cubers. The types you pull behind a tractor and cube in the field and then the stationary type that you set up in a barn and bring the hay to it.

Anyone have any experience with either type of hay cuber or know from someone they trust that has or had one which ones are good and which ones to stay clear of?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning unsquidly,

I have no experience with cubing hay, but it would seem to me that hauling hay to a stationary unit is an extra step that takes time and money.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If you are going to find one, I'd try Tractor House.


----------

